# Nokia C3



## @vi (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi all ! This is my first review here  Please do comment & give me suggestions to improve 

*i52.tinypic.com/2j2zrme.jpg
*SPECS :*
Dimensions – 115.5 x 58.1 x 13.6 mm, 63.2 cc
Weight – 114 g
Display – TFT, 256K colors
Size – 320 x 240 pixels, 2.4 inches
Camera – 2 MP, 1600×1200 pixels,No Flash
Video – QCIF@15fps
Memory  – Internal  : 55 MB
Card slot : microSD, up to 8GB
Connectivity :
GPRS/EDGE  – Class 32
Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g
Bluetooth v2.1 with A2DP
USB – v2.0 microUSB
Battery – Standard battery, Li-Ion 1320 mAh
Others : Full QWERTY keyboard, 3.5 mm audio jack, NO 3G, NO Camera Flash

*Why Nokia C3 ?*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5194872882_b828364aa7_z.jpg

My budget was really less [around 6k INR] & I wanted a good phone at its price which can fulfill all my needs & necessities. I also had a look on Samsung Champ, f*ck that looked like a cheap chinese  touch screen phone, as build quality & touch was too poor. Another option was from Nokia, Nokia X2, which was offering 5MP cam & 3G. 3G in India ? Come on, I am not kidding. Considering present status & prices, I was totally uninterested in 3G. [Please don't sh1t me that its just beginning of 3G, prices will reduce etc] The main reason for me to go for C3 was it’s Full QWERTY & WiFi support. There were other options to which I didn’t even bothered to look upon viz. models from Micromax, Motorola, Videocon etc.


*Build Quality & Box :*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5195565742_7ca9ce96a4_z.jpg

Nokia C3 comes with a plain blue colored rectangular box containing handset & other accessories well placed.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5194897078_f1d00359a1_z.jpg

The box contains :

Nokia C3, de mobile
Nokia Battery BL-5J
Nokia Compact Charger AC-3
Nokia Stereo Headset WH-102
User guide
Thank you for using Nokia pamphlet
Free GPRS Data plan sticker


*Build Quality :*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/5194882100_afd9fe0964_z.jpg

Considering it’s price point, the build quality is good & satisfiable. The full QWERTY keys are well placed & screen is also good considering it’s 2.4″ size & resolution. It comes with D-pad & customizable soft keys. 3.5″ audio jack is worth mentioning here. The top body houses the 2mm charger plug as well as the 3.5mm standard audio jack, the bottom is completely bare.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5194883456_e66b3477c2_z.jpg

The body is mostly made up of plastic, but it doesn’t look cheap. The build quality is strong. micro SD slot is at side and at back easy-to-open back cover to remove battery.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4087/5194294285_8eb00d3020_z.jpg

Its not that thick to carry in your pocket, though it is a full QWERTY mobile. Obviously you shouldn’t compare it with E series phone, in terms of weight & size. The top housed audio jack is really nice & comes in handy for one who has very much habit of listening songs, keeping phone in pocket.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5194288871_ea8f93378b_z.jpg

I felt it’s finger print magnet. There were marks of my fingers & dust after few minutes of usage.

At all, the build quality is really good, with simple & neat design with well placed keys & audio jack.


*UI, Menu, Standby Screen :*

Nokia C3 comes with Symbian S40 but the UI isn’t like one you saw in old Nokia models. It’s fully redesigned, elegant & simple to use.

Standby Screen :

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4110/5194917187_38d9fb9de1_z.jpg

You can fully customize stand by screen. One can add favorite contacts on the main screen. The Nokia Community software is added by defualt on screen, Twitter/ Facebook apps can be added.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5194901464_64234b1eb2_z.jpg

Menu :

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5194898408_10c61e82e6_z.jpg

Really well organized & simple menu. All icons are well placed & easy to navigate among them. Lots of improvements compared to earlier s40 OS. No more comments.


*Music/Video Player & Camera :*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5194884980_5e633219df_z.jpg

The Music Player menu is well laid out, supports album arts too. Sorting the songs, customizing play lists is easy. It has customizable & preset equalizer settings. The lack of Volume keys can result too much inconvenience for one. The performance of Music is really good & I am greatly impressed. But the bundled ear phones suck big time.

The Video Player is pretty decent & can play 3GP & MP4 smoothly.

Camera : Not at all good ! Bloody hell, the pics look like shot with simple 1.3MP camera. It’s fixed focused camera, No zoom. And to add more disappointment no camera flash.


*Connectivity Options  :*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5194300411_bb2b3fcfa4_z.jpg

The important reason for me to chose C3 over X2 was, it’s connectivity features. The C3 has Wifi 802.11 b/g which is really bliss for a person like me, if router is at home or WiFi at college campus. Though C3 lacks 3G, but thinking current condition & prices of 3G, I think I made a good decision buying C3 over X2.


*Bundled Apps :*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/5194303529_a10aa496e5_z.jpg

Nokia C3 comes with Opera mini browser, Nokia Community Software, Few games. & Yeah, it has push mail too. It is IM & Social Networking ready mobile, you can start tweeting right after turning it on !  Setting up Community & Push mail is too easy, just like clicking next.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5194304717_0b7ec83690_z.jpg

The chat app can be hidden, i.e.  can be minimized to background and whenever a chat comes, a notification pops up on the screen, isn’t it really nice ?

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5194946749_a2a5b7cf38_z.jpg


*Performance :*

Overall performance of C3 is good, apps open up quickly [no multitasking]. The performance of Music/Video player, bundled apps are good too, but camera is a big sucker. The WLAN is simple to set up & has no connecting issues with router.


*Conclusion :*

*Pros :*


Full QWERTY
WiFi Support [802.11b/g]
2.4″ display with fabulous visibility under sunlight
Fully customizable screen
3.5mm audio jack & great audio quality.
Out of Box IM & Social Networking.
Push mail
Free 6 month GPRS plan*, worth 600 INR
Great price tag !

*Cons :*


Sucking camera
No 3G
Lack of Physical Volume control keys
No Multitasking
No bundled microSD
No USB cable
No USB on-the-go charging

*Verdict :*

Considering it’s price tag, 5800 INR, its a great bang for buck. It has really good VFM as its coming with full QWERTY, fabulous music quality & WiFi. It’s sleek design & build, gives a classy look to hold in hands. I recommend this phone highly if your budget is within 5.5k to 6.5k. Though if you need touch screen or 3G, can consider other phones.

*Final word* - buy it if you need a good mobile with QWERTY & WiFi, at best price !


----------



## desiibond (Nov 27, 2010)

very nice review and very good pics.


----------



## @vi (Dec 15, 2010)

^Thank you guys


----------



## bilallucky (Feb 1, 2011)

Nokia C3 is young and social, simple and reliable. Messaging and social networking are the very heart of this handset. the Nokia C3 is an excellent upgrade option for the budget-minded. And social networking isn’t just a thing for marketing to work with. The full QWERTY keyboard dedicated Messaging and Contacts keys along with Wi-Fi connectivity round off a solid package that will give the right user all the performance they need.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 1, 2011)

really good review. straight from the heart and upfront 
congrats on your purchase mate...


----------



## Pravas (Feb 3, 2011)

Awesome...Clean And Short Review.......


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 4, 2011)

Are you sure that X2 has 3G ????


----------



## jmacguire (Nov 15, 2011)

hey,@vi. Nokia c3 is a good choice. I like its features and they are good for me because i want a phone like it.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 5, 2011)

Great work @vi.Nice review


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 5, 2011)

Very nice review. Mobile looks good, but lacks one major feature, no 3G. Otherwise it would have been a complete phone.


----------



## @vi (Dec 12, 2011)

@all - Thank you very much guys 

but I lost this mobile


----------



## papul1993 (Dec 12, 2011)

My C3 got stolen.


----------



## jmacguire (Dec 19, 2011)

sorry to know that C3 got stolen.


----------



## Jripper (Dec 19, 2011)

Thats a shame. loved the review.  Repped.


----------



## @vi (Dec 26, 2011)

^thank you


----------

